# [OT] In vena di caxxate :)

## Alakhai

http://home.powertech.no/dogg/flash/fuckhergently.swf

Stralol

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## teknux

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAH è bellissimo!!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Stupendo... colgo l'occasione per dirvi che fra un po' torno ora sono con l'account di un mio amico

all'uni, ma a casa dovrebbe arrivarmi la connessione fra poco.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Stupendo... colgo l'occasione per dirvi che fra un po' torno ora sono con l'account di un mio amico
> 
> all'uni, ma a casa dovrebbe arrivarmi la connessione fra poco.

 

La attendiamo con ansia Ingegnere, ci stavamo quasi preoccupando.  :Razz: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> http://home.powertech.no/dogg/flash/fuckhergently.swf

 

Jesus saves...

----------

## innovatel

staspettacolo!!! sto rotolando.

vado dalla mia piccina slack9.1

a presto

----------

## silian87

hahaha che maxy boiata, l'ho vista!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   hehhe diavoli   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

